# anyone tried them sexy Aramid cages by BTP?



## Kaboom (Jul 18, 2003)

http://www.b-t-p.de/BTP-English/products/bottle-holders/bottle-holders.html
those, to be precise, at the top of the page.
they certainly are on the expensive side, but a 4.5 gram aramid cage rates as SEVERELY sexy in my book.
Anyone tried them? apparently they require special bottles too. those Tacx splash.
any experiences?
cheers!


----------



## PreemCycling (Nov 7, 2005)

*BTP Look good, work well*

Feedback from our readers—and my personal experience—is very good on BTP cages. They do recommend the Tacx bottles, but I've never launched a bottle even using a frozen Polar Bottle. Given the prices of other lightweight carbon cages, they're a very good value.

Alan Friedman, Editor
Preem Cycling Review
www.preemcycling.com


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

The carbon cages are good, but the aramid are too flexible and flimsy.


----------

